# Amplificador 1000 RMS Z1000



## esgar (Feb 12, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en este foro, mi problema es que tengo un amplificador hifonics zeus de 1000 rms clase D, fue bridgeado y se puso en corto, lo estuve checando y de los mosfet se voló uno pero párese ser que el origen del corto esta en la regulación del voltage, quisiera saber si alguien a tenido experiencia similar para corregir este corto, no e tenido mucha experiencia en clase D.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2010)

Puedes comenzar *buscando y publicando* el esquema de tu amplificador.


----------



## esgar (Feb 15, 2010)

me podria dar un tip para encontrar diagramas lo he buscado pero nada, este amplificador es escaso.


----------



## dark089 (Feb 15, 2010)

checa los mosfet de salida como tambien los mosfet de la fuente pruba conectando la clasica bombiya en paralelo para berficar si tiene corto lo que yo ago es checar de 1 por 1 las salidas asta ayar el individuo dañado espero te ayude un poco lo que dije


----------



## esgar (Feb 18, 2010)

hola  ya los cheque se llevo un IRF9640 ya lo consegui pero el problema es este; parece cortocircuito pero no lo es, es un exeso de consumo de corriente y los RFP70N06 se empiezan a calentar muy rapido y una bobina tracketea, un colega me dijo que cheque en el C.I. TL494CL y sus drivers, que este es el exitador de la fuente para los mosfet, ya los cambie, la bobina ya no traquetea pero todavia hay un consumo  ya no tanto pero todavia. tarda mas en protegerse el ampli.


----------

